# The Benedicta are in!!!



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I just picked them up a little while ago and figured I would post a few pics for your enjoyment before work. The red is VERY vivid!!!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE! How many did you get??


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I had no idea these even went up for sale at any point! Awesome frogs, man.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I hate to ask but how much did you spend on them? Or which arm and kidney did you trade?


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

WOW i cannot tell you how jealous I am. Those frogs are amazing, Congrats congrats!

I can speak for most of us, we are gonna needs lots and lots of pics!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

congrats! They're beautiful!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Just picked mine up too. I can't believe how awesome they are. I want to leave work now...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gorgeous frogs, get them breeding!!


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow! I've always loved Benedicta. Congrats to those people who picked them up. They are truly a beautiful species. I am so glad they are finally in the hobby... Hopefully they will breed easily and become a much more common species in the next few years. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

You can put me on the list for when you get some froglets!!

I agree with everyone here... Those are awesome and you NEED to post some more pics of the frogs and the viv!!!

~JP~


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll try to post pics of mine tonight. I love you all but not enough to let these guys run willy nilly while I try to take some pics.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

WOW! Those are some amazing frogs!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I picked mine up an hour ago. I snaped a couple quick shots before they found their hiding places. I"m hoping as they get more accustomed to their viv they'll show more so I can snap some _good_ pictures a little later tonight.

What have you noticed about their behavior thus far? I ask because mine seem fairly lethargic. I"m used to getting a frog shipment in and hearing the frogs bouncing around before ever seeing them. These frogs just didn't seem all that excited. I'm not noticing as much exploring as I"m used to either....

Also, how big did your frogs come? I was surprised as these are in the fantastica group, so I was expecting something the size of a fantasticus or maybe even a retic, but the frogs I got in are easily bigger than any of my pumilio.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

From talking to Mark, they are ratehr shy frogs and wont' really show themselves much.


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

Are these the first ones in the US? Are they from UE? I'm wondering how far the list still goes down??

They have been number one on my list for a loooong time. At least for the "legal" frogs (mysteriosus are #1)! 

It's unfortunate that they are shy... they are soooo beautiful! Keep us posted on your experience with them in the days and weeks to come... Maybe they won't be that shy and breed like crazy!! I can't wait for more pics!!!

~JP~


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Fantastica are fairly good sized frogs.

Per Brown et al 2008 fantastica revison Their adult size range is from 15 - 20 mm SVL. Males 15 - 17.5 mm (mean 16.5 mm, n=3) and females 16.8 - 20.2 mm (mean 18.4 mm, n=4). Mine are a little on the small side; just over 15mm. My adult male fantastica are 16-17 mm and my adult female fantastica are a monster 20-22 mm SVL. Apparently they have a louder call than fantastica as well with the call audible at ~8 m instead of just ~3 m for fantastica (and 3m is pushing it). Farther down in the paper it references summersi at ~1 m and imitator at 5 m. If that's the case these are loud frogs.

Mine aren't in their enclosure yet, so I'm not sure on activity, but they are hopping around in the cups from time to time.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Some of my worry has abated a little. The one I'm fairly confident to be a female is still a little lethargic, but the other two are finally doing the exploring thing (three hours after release). I'm getting a few good shots, but they're so fast and skiddish.... I'll post some later tonight, although I don't guarantee the quality.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Great frogs, i was recently looking at that particular frog and was amazed at the coloration. Congrats on that great acquisition.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

FINALLY!! Will someone PM me and tell me what you paid per frog please? These are by far my favorite frogs as far as looks go. It's also interesting that they're the only frogs, outside of the obligate egg-feeders, that I've seen with red and blue coloration. Awesome awesome awesome. It's a good time to be in this hobby!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

My reticulata are red and blue as well but they are so tiny it's hard to notice.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> FINALLY!! Will someone PM me and tell me what you paid per frog please? These are by far my favorite frogs as far as looks go. It's also interesting that they're the only frogs, outside of the obligate egg-feeders, that I've seen with red and blue coloration. Awesome awesome awesome. It's a good time to be in this hobby!


I believe they were going for about $400 each; some folks local to you also picked some up from Mark.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice looking frogs good luck with them.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

in the 2 weeks ive had them... ive seen them about twice


----------



## SoCalSun (Oct 29, 2009)

Cant wait till they become more common(cheaper) in the hobby. Congrats to all you lucky ones!! 

Please post more pics...amazing frogs!!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> I believe they were going for about $400 each; some folks local to you also picked some up from Mark.


Whoa! A bit too rich for my blood! I plan on being in this hobby for the long run though so I'm sure I'll pick some up someday. 

Are they potentially bolder in groups? Is there a sex ratio that seems to be working better than others? I guess it's a bit too soon to ask but these are all things I'd love to hear reports on in the weeks and months to come. I'm also hoping that the shyness is just because they haven't acclimated to their new homes entirely... I know my imitators are just getting to the point where they won't duck and cover when it's feeding time (after about a month).

Congratulations again guys!

*EDIT* Also anyone in NEFG who got some of these guys should pipe up or PM me so I can update the word document I use to keep track of local collections .


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> *EDIT* Also anyone in NEFG who got some of these guys should pipe up or PM me so I can update the word document I use to keep track of local collections .


Creepy....


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Marinarawr*
> _*EDIT* Also anyone in NEFG who got some of these guys should pipe up or PM me so I can update the word document I use to keep track of local collections ._


Stalker for sure


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Marinarawr said:


> Are they potentially bolder in groups? Is there a sex ratio that seems to be working better than others? I guess it's a bit too soon to ask but these are all things I'd love to hear reports on in the weeks and months to come. I'm also hoping that the shyness is just because they haven't acclimated to their new homes entirely... I know my imitators are just getting to the point where they won't duck and cover when it's feeding time (after about a month).


I figure (and from what I've heard from those with the European line) they will become more bold when in their breeding periods like other fantastica group frogs though they will never be imitator or vanzolinii. That being said, my standard fantastica are my boldest frogs every other month or so and the female is out a good portion of the time too.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Other than Aaron's group this is the first import that I know of from UE, although it seems Snapple received his two weeks earlier than this shipment. The frogs I received are the same size as any other thumb I have owned at 3-6 months. Are yours really that big Smack of the Gods? I sent a retic to a board member a few weeks ago who arrived lethargic but turned out to be just fine. Hopefully it will rebound quickly!

I will be off work Friday and plan on taking some good pics of the frogs and tanks to share with you guys .


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> Stalker for sure


LOL
Hey there's gotta be one in every community right? Cover your vivariums!!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine are huge. Biggest small frog in my collection. They've all rebounded. I got a phonecall from Mark yesterday and I talked to him. He said the temp may have dropped a degree or two below where it should've been or the humidity dropped. Everyone's doing fine now.

Also, I was sitting here reading this thread and I just heard calling that I never heard before. It sounded the same as retic, fant or uakarii calling, but a lot louder, and since the benedicta viv is the only viv in the same room as this computer I feel fairly confident in saying I just heard my first call.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

MD_Frogger said:


> Other than Aaron's group this is the first import that I know of from UE, although it seems Snapple received his two weeks earlier than this shipment.


I believe he is located in Canada as these have been sold in Canada for a few months now. This is the first US import.

Many frogs will get bolder as they are more comfortable in their enclosure, as well as when they're breeding adults. My summersi used to be skittish but now they are quite bold as adults. I would wait for more than just a few days before passing judgment.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I had no idea anyone was working with these in NA. That's awesome. I was just thinking the other day how nice it would be to see these show up in our neck of the woods. Poor Mark getting a ton of calls. In fact I just called him myself


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow what beautiful frogs! They're in the hobby and that's good for the people who can't afford them now like me, because as time goes on they'll become cheaper. Good luck everybody and congrats for those who got them. I'm pretty sure Mark will be sold out by now.. lol. He probably has a thousand phone calls a day about them. Hope these guys will breed like rabbits! I want some so bad, but I'll have to wait until the more experienced froggers take a try with them.

Best of luck!

-Nick


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Marinarawr said:


> Whoa! A bit too rich for my blood! I plan on being in this hobby for the long run though so I'm sure I'll pick some up someday.
> 
> Are they potentially bolder in groups? Is there a sex ratio that seems to be working better than others? I guess it's a bit too soon to ask but these are all things I'd love to hear reports on in the weeks and months to come. I'm also hoping that the shyness is just because they haven't acclimated to their new homes entirely... I know my imitators are just getting to the point where they won't duck and cover when it's feeding time (after about a month).
> 
> ...


Obviously I don't have enough experience with these guys to have any real say on these questions. But I've been corresponding with Mark for a little while and I can give you a little bit of hearsay information. Mark told me he's keeping his breeders in groups of four to six per 20 gallon long vivarium, well planted, many hiding places. He told me that while some terrotorialism is to be expected from all PDFs there hasn't been enough for concern. These _are_ a frog that can be kept in groups if the viv is maintained and planted well.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

awesome!!! i asked about them a few months ago, but thats way too much for me. atleast for right now.

when i asked why they were so expensive i got this response
"They are not as prolific breeders as some others but the main reasons for the high price are the fact that they are a very rare frog and the
enormous cost of collecting in Peru and the time and effort put into doing the paperwork to "manage " them at our facility in Peru and get the paperwork to legally export them from Peru."

POST SOME PICTURES


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Now that they are in their enclosure we'll see when more pics can be taken. These are from my camera phone yesterday.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Now those are some nice thumb's the best new one's that have come in imo.
chad


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright, my frogs haven't been as skiddish as many other people on this forum have been posting. I can usually find at least one lurking around the tank when I look at it. However, when I get up close to take a picture they freak out and run away. They are fast too. So these pictures have been difficult to get (especially the belly shots). I hope you appreciate the time it took to get these shots, as crappy as they may be


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

hey guys,


you are very lucky for that must be the most beautiful frogs ever, and I am soooo jealous 


cheerish them and get them breeding, then keep us informed how you did so!



Have a nice day


gluedl


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

^^This!

Thanks so much for those great shots! They're so gorgeous it makes me dizzy.... Not to mention fat! 

Congratulations to you lucky folks .


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice pics Smack!!! The flash really brings out the blue. Too bad they don't look like that to the naked eye. How about a tank shot?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

The flash does bring out the blue a little. But they're pretty blue... at least mine are. Now that they're finding their hiding places I see a little less of them, but I walked in from work and saw a little red/blue ball on the side of the viv, and while playing Modern Warfare 2 I'll see little flashes of red/blue before they've disappeared again... point being the blue is a little accentuated in the pictures, but I see quite a bit of blue in person.

Here's a tank shot. It's an exo terra 24x18x18 that I picked up from a friend of mine. I got it for a pretty good deal (I was working so hard just to pay for the frogs that I didn't have time to set one up myself). The plants have some growing in to do, I still have to get the pump going (there's not much of a waterfall, but it'll increase the humidity and provide a little moving water so I think it's worth it). I'm thinking I'll put two more broms in before it's done, but thus far I think it's looking pretty decent.

By the way, I hate the way the camera makes vivs look two dimensional, there's a lot of depth in this tank that the camera just doesn't capture....


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am sssooooooo jealous! These guys are so beautiful! I hope you guys get some breeding from them. Just a quick question, how much were they? Earlier in the thread somebody said they were $400 a piece just curious, and don't want to offend or anything. Has anybody heard any calling from theirs yet?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

thats how much the ones from canada have been going for.

with a maximum of 6 allowed (i believe)

james


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

kingnicky101 said:


> Has anybody heard any calling from theirs yet?


I posted a little earlier about being _fairly_ confident that I'd heard some calling. Unfortunately I've never heard a benedicta call before so I don't know, but my uakarii, fants and retics (all fantastica group frogs, just like the benedicta) have fairly similar calls and that's what I heard, only a lot louder. It's only happened once too, so if I could just get multiple occurances I'd be a lot more sure.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I posted a little earlier about being _fairly_ confident that I'd heard some calling. Unfortunately I've never heard a benedicta call before so I don't know, but my uakarii, fants and retics (all fantastica group frogs, just like the benedicta) have fairly similar calls and that's what I heard, only a lot louder. It's only happened once too, so if I could just get multiple occurances I'd be a lot more sure.


http://www.dendrobates.org/calls/benedicta.WAV

thought it heard a call last night, not sure..


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I put the trio in their tank yesterday and today I attempted to snap a few shots but was unsuccessful. These guys are SUPER skittish right now. But I did manage to snap a couple decent shot of their Exo 18 cube.



















The orchids are only temporarily in this enclosure. They will be going in the BJ tank . I don't know whether to send some creeping fig or some other plant up the back ground. I kind of like it brown.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

sNApple said:


> http://www.dendrobates.org/calls/benedicta.WAV
> 
> thought it heard a call last night, not sure..


Definately not the call I heard.... I wonder what it was....


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Eff... female on female aggression.

I still haven't experienced the immense shyness that everyone else has. I've been watching the Colts game followed by the Chargers game and my male has been wandering around all day. But there was a brief clip over to the Steelers overtime and all the sudden I saw a huge speck of red in the middle front of the tank, right up next to the glass. I watched for three minutes as one female would be mounted and the mounted female would do a full 360 to the left and mount the other one. Then I moved my head and they realized I was watching. The smaller of the two (who was mounted at the time) carried the both of them under the leaf litter. Then I've been seeing one female follow the other throughout the tank. All of this while my predicted male is oblivious up in the canopy of the tank.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

sNApple said:


> http://www.dendrobates.org/calls/benedicta.WAV
> 
> thought it heard a call last night, not sure..


Hey, guys. I have verified calling from my benedicta (I both heard _and_ saw him calling). This wav file is not what mine sound like. I guess it's kind of similar, but the wav call is much too high and almost like a chirping. My benedicta is the low buzzing sound of a retic, just amplified. I was sitting on the couch and I heard them over my Chargers game.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome! Don't worry about the females fighting yet. I've found that dominant/forward females are key to fantastica breeding. That being said, once you finally get a pair you may want to yank that other female. Fantastica also are far more bold when they are actively breeding, which is why I think you see yours more than others who post.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Makes sense. This morning I'm getting so much obvious breeding activity I may actually have to start checking for eggs in the next few days. It's obvious they know what they want to do, but I tihnk they're still so young they don't know the mechanics of _how_ to do it. 

I think for now I'm going to leave the trio in there. If I see severe problems I'll pull one of them, but I've been talking to Mark who insists that these frogs are not territorial. Maybe that's 'cause he keeps his in groups, not trios, I'm not sure. But the little bit of aggression I've seen I suspect isn't uncommon. Probably just one of those things frogs have to do on occasion


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

Get away from my man B****

I experienced the same thing with my std. fants which I have in trio. During breeding activity the pair like their space.

Wish you luck.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful frogs.


----------



## jughead (Dec 20, 2007)

I recently added some of these guys to the collection and thought I might as well jump on the ban-wagon and share some pictures of the new additions. I also have found them to be rather bold. Nothing like imis, but also no where near shy... as at any given time 1-2 can be found out and about the tank.


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome pics!! Do you have any with them in the viv?

JP


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful frogs 
I would like to get some after every one learns more about them


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am so jealous! I sent an email to UE and these frogs are $400 a pop.
I wish I had the money!


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

Any updates on how peoples little groups are doing??


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm super jealous of everyone that has some. I think the benedictas are gorgeous. Hopefully everyone will have success breeding them and can make them more easily available in the hobby.


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

You have no idea how jealous I am.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

anyone have any breeding yet?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

thedude said:


> anyone have any breeding yet?


....

Do you mean anything _viable_?


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> ....
> 
> Do you mean anything _viable_?


Are yours laying and just producing bad clutches?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I noticed breeding behavior and separated mine based on gender 2.1 as I've always had better luck with fantastica that are older when they start breeding. Fantastica females that begin breeding at a younger age do not seem to make it to full size like imitator and ventrimaculata do. Will probably put them together over the summer.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Leidig said:


> Are yours laying and just producing bad clutches?


Indeed.

Aurotaenia - this is an issue that I was unaware of, but I'm keeping mine together as both my females are so large I can't imagine them not being full size.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Aurotaenia - this is an issue that I was unaware of, but I'm keeping mine together as both my females are so large I can't imagine them not being full size.


Thats awesome. You'll have to let me know when you have some froglets that you need to move. I live pretty close to you.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Leidig said:


> Thats awesome. You'll have to let me know when you have some froglets that you need to move. I live pretty close to you.


Believe it or not, I'm getting a lot of that 

I'm pretty sure Chris got first dibs, though


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

You guys are way luckier than me at this point. Although I hear calling from their tank I only have one bold frog that is out all the time so I have yet to witness any of their activity. A couple weeks ago I saw the bold one out and the head of another one peaking through the leaf litter but that's the most action I have seen from them. I am beginning to wonder if I still have 3 frogs in that tank. Congrats to those producing eggs.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

They like to hide. Even while they're breeding mine like to hide.... It's peculiar because I know there are some hiding places, but I felt like I knew where all the hiding places were, and yet there are times I have no idea where they are in the viv.

It's been kinda funny. I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get an egg even remotely good for another month or two (at _least_, they're still pretty young), so I've tried to avoid getting them to breed, so I've only been spraying their tank once or twice a week. My male still calls every day, but the day of that one light mist the male calls _all_ day, I see two or three of my frogs at any given time that day and the next day I wake up to a couple of eggs. Then they go back to their hiding thing.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Have you seen them up in the broms or film cans at all? I have yet to see even the bold one in the upper reaches of his tank. Unless they are down in the axils at which point I would never know since I can't look down inside of them. I set this tank up with far too many hiding spots with way too much leaf litter thinking it would make them feel more secure enabling them to be out in the open more often but thus far it seems to have worked against me. I call them my phantom frogs...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, the brom that they most enjoyed wasn't mounted very well and is now withering. I've got one in the higher reaches of the tank that they've taken to since the lower one is wilting. Most of their time is spent mid way up the tank and higher. I've got a piece of driftwood extending from the back middle of the tank to the right front of the tank that they're always running back and forth on.

I don't see them spend a lot of time in the film canisters, though. They explored them a little in the beginning (on the fifth day, I really wish I could've gotten a picture, my larger of my two females was caught hanging from one of the film canisters by three front toes, just dangling... super frog!), but since then only even _approach_ the canisters when they're following each other in a single file line ready to breed (and even then they don't seem to use them. They're more prone to stand on top of the canisters than actually get inside them).


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Good info! So their breeding behavior is close to that of reticulatus? At what point should I pull the tank off the rack and rummage through to see if the frogs are still in there?


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

It's nice to see that for the most part people have no problems with their frogs. I wasn't expecting there to be, but the thread seemed to die for a while.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

lol, you're asking me as though I'm the expert. I'm just making observations.

I'm guessing your bold frog is the one that's calling (we discussed earlier in this thread that fantastica become more bold with breeding behaviour). Since I believe generally males sexually mature faster than females I'm guessing since you're hearing calling but you're only witnessing one bold frog the bold frog is the male. When they get ready to breed you're going to see more boldness from all of your frogs.

Breeding activity is similar to the reticulatus, but not the same. My benedictas do follow each other around in a single file line, but when I had my reticulatus my retics would keep the line constant. My females fight for who's first in line. There's been a lot more noticable aggression between my benedicta than my retics ever showed too. Still, I think they're similar enough that you'll be able to tell when there's breeding activity going on.

My vote (and that's all it is, an opinion, I'm by no means an expert in the... month and a half? that I've had these frogs), wait until you're getting at least two frogs that are consistently bold on the days that you spray. Or better yet, wait until you see some obvious semi-reticulatus type breeding behaviour. Then check your tank a couple days later.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Through your observations we all learn. Your assumption that the bold frog is the male is 100% correct! I looked through some pics of the other 2 and their shape looks much more like a marble so I am hoping the reason they are hiding isn't because they are all males and staying away from one another.

Wow... I literally just saw 2 out and about for the first time ever for a split second before they darted into the leaf litter! I have left them alone completely since introducing them to this viv and am very glad it still remains that way . Sure was getting worried.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Believe it or not, I'm getting a lot of that
> 
> I'm pretty sure Chris got first dibs, though


I can believe that. I was just at his house a couple of weeks ago and we were talking about how cool they are.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

any kind of breeding is what i ment. if you are just seeing the behaviour, or have eggs or tads...or if you were lucky enough to get froglets right a way!

very cool that some people are already getting breeding though. not that im surprised. almost all of the frogs i got from understory started breeding right away.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

MD_Frogger said:


> Through your observations we all learn. Your assumption that the bold frog is the male is 100% correct! I looked through some pics of the other 2 and their shape looks much more like a marble so I am hoping the reason they are hiding isn't because they are all males and staying away from one another.
> 
> Wow... I literally just saw 2 out and about for the first time ever for a split second before they darted into the leaf litter! I have left them alone completely since introducing them to this viv and am very glad it still remains that way . Sure was getting worried.


I got lucky  Let them chill, you'll see more of them as they get a little older.



Leidig said:


> I can believe that. I was just at his house a couple of weeks ago and we were talking about how cool they are.


They're pretty damn cool, but really shy. Don't worry, if I end up getting any froglets my fellow froggers here in Utah will be the first to know 



thedude said:


> any kind of breeding is what i ment. if you are just seeing the behaviour, or have eggs or tads...or if you were lucky enough to get froglets right a way!
> 
> very cool that some people are already getting breeding though. not that im surprised. almost all of the frogs i got from understory started breeding right away.


I posted when the thread first started that I was getting some breeding behavior, just no good eggs yet.

Most of my frogs from UE go straight to breeding as well, but in this case (I spoke with Mark about them) Mark was eager to get some benedicta to those high on the waiting list as soon as he could (and we appreciate it), so even though the benedictas were small he still shipped before winter destroyed our chances of getting some. As a result very few adult frogs were shipped out, that's why there hasn't been much breeding activity thus far. As I recall Mark said most of the benedicta were around three months OOW whereas most of the frogs I've gotten from him have been 7+ months. In another couple of months I'm sure we'll see a lot more breeding activity.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I saw all 3 out this morning! Yay!!! Now only if they didn't hop under the leaves the instant I looked in the tank so I could see if any appear to be female.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

MD_Frogger said:


> I saw all 3 out this morning! Yay!!! Now only if they didn't hop under the leaves the instant I looked in the tank so I could see if any appear to be female.


Very cool.

I saw all three of mine today as well.... Unfortunately it was while the male was calling from my lowest brom and both females wrestling underneath that brom. For the most part they stay out of each other's way, but on days like today I sometimes get a little nervous.... I'm almost tempted to try and find myself another male and split my benedicta into two pairs....


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tads or eggs anybody?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

kingnicky101 said:


> Tads or eggs anybody?


I mentioned this earlier, but _eggs_. None of them good yet.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I guess my 2nd rule of dart frogging (leave the frogs the heck alone) bit me in the butt a little finally. I apparently grabbed the wrong frog weeks ago thinking it was the female when I separated them. I saw a monstrous frog hop out of a film canister and checked the grow out container to find a male in it. Figuring rather than curse, I should just clean the poop out of the film canisters and spray the main tank down. Pulled out the canister:










6 eggs. They look bad. Left them in anyway. Will buy another female for the extra male. No waiting lists. Maybe a full tank shot (only if Julio asks).

Haha.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

My first and only froglet is popping it`s front legs.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Found 6 more eggs. Some look good. Last clutch had 2 that made it 10 days.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

awesome to know that there is production coming from these beauties!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

AWESOME!!! One day I will build my master viv and will seek out the Benedicta. Please post viv pics and have a pep talk to get these gems breeding. Good luck to all.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

3 in the water. Found these tonight:









Sorry for the poor picture quality. They are right up underneath the top of the tank on a brom leaf. It appears that everything about fantastica apply to these frogs except their call is quite loud (not a leucomelas by any stretch).


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats!! good to see someone having success with them.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Julio said:


> congrats!! good to see someone having success with them.


I concur! Keep them coming!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I been stepping in a lot for Julio lately (I'm the one who called him on it in the first place ) so, FTS! FTS!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

are these the first legal Benedictas in the US?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

PumilioTurkey said:


> are these the first legal Benedictas in the US?


yep! they are the only ones that exported them from peru legally.


----------

